# Home insurance discussion



## PortAltoFisher (Jan 19, 2015)

Has a neighbor or friend ever told you they’re paying less for their home insurance just a few doors down? Basically the same house right?

Insurance has a ton of variables, which add cost to your policy. Just because someone is paying a lower rate doesn’t mean it equates to what you currently have covered. But here at Goosehead, we work to educate our customers so you are never blindsided when it comes time to file a claim. We work with you to pick exactly how well your home is insured.

My name is *Tyler Sample* and I’m a Broker with *Goosehead Insurance* in San Antonio, Texas, helping people all over Texas make the leap to the largest independent agency in the Lone Star State. There’s a certain hype about going with Goosehead and I didn’t quite understand it until I started working here.

When I help people find homeowners insurance they are confident in what they are paying for. Don’t shop home policies with State Farm or All State, shop with me, because I can quote you for both of those carriers - along with 48 others. That’s right, Goosehead can quote you over 50 A+ rated carriers in just several minutes.

Company website: Compare Insurance Quotes Today | Goosehead Insurance

Because this is 2cool, my personal cell is *(361) 781-4495*, or can try my work cell *(210) 866-6374*, or shoot me an email at [email protected] and let’s talk about how you can get the best coverage you need for the lowest price. 

I look forward to working with you.

P.S. Ask me about wind and flood coverage as well!

Instagram: likeasampleofjerky
Facebook: search for Tyler Sample
My LinkedIn page: linkedin.com/in/tyler-sample


----------

